# WOW!!! Customer service



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Called strikemaster on Monday about the Lazer224 binding up and the guy said he would send out a new pair of 10" blades. UPS guy just left them at the door. 36 hours!!!!! And not only that but they sent 2 pair(4 blades).


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Are they anticipating more problems with the blades??  I thought you were a Jiffy guy, Mike???


----------



## FishingBoyBrent (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a problem with my new 224 8 inch...it stops when it get near the bottom of the hole...is that your problem and did they say there was a blade defect?
What's their number? TY.


----------



## sisyphus (Feb 9, 2004)

Mike, Glad to hear things are working out. I bought a Lazer Mag Ultra 9in. because I didn't want to have an auger with a built in flaw even though my choice was really the 10in. As the thread on the 224 unfolded it became clear that I'd made the right choice, it seemed that the 224 really didn't work well. The last comment that the problem was easily repaired by strikmaster upset me because I'd bought an auger I didn't want. You can't take an auger back after it's had gas in it.
After calling Bass Pro an being told they won't take it back after being used I made a copy of the complete thread (Strikemaster Power Lazer 224). It's a long drive to Bass Pro with only hope as a companion. I told my story to the girl at exchanges then again to the duty manager Britt Huey with my feeling that Strikemaster should share responsibility for not making the problem known to Bass Pro and how to get repairs made. By having the thread to surport my concerns. Britt listened an agreed that I could exchange the 9in for the 10in. Mike it looks like there still is excellant customer service out there. If the new auger gives me the same trouble you had I'll know how to deal with it. Thanks to you, and to Britt Heuy At Brass Pro Shop I'm happy about how things turned out for both of us.


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Hopefully that will solve the problem. Let us know how the test run with the new blades goes.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

My only question would be why are the blades bad when the auger is brand new, according to alot of people strikemaster has had alot of problems this year. At least they seem to try and take care of the problems.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

FishingBoyBrent said:


> I have a problem with my new 224 8 inch...it stops when it get near the bottom of the hole...is that your problem and did they say there was a blade defect?
> What's their number? TY.


Yes, thats what mine did. Don't force it either. Just let the weight of the unit do the work for you. The blades they sent are a little different than whats on there. Will test it tomorrow. Go to www.strikemaster.com then go to contact us. The guy was real nice and helpful. Knew what the problem was right away.

W.B. my Jiffy works fine. Had gift cards to use and wanted the latest and greatest. BTW, the jiffy is for sale and comes with a extra set of blades. $150 its a 10" 3hp. also have a earth auger for it, will part with that too.

Tommy-n, looks like a slightly different style of blade.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey mike, keep us posted on how the new ones work and good luck


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Mike, in case you don't see your PM, I'm willing to buy your Jiffy.

Big Mike


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

I wonder if they didn't have a bad run of blades. I bought a Strikemaster Lazer mag express (10") last year. Cut probably 50 holes with it last year. Went to use it for the first time this year and it wouldn't cut. No way I could of dulled them. I baby that thing. Emailed strikemaster and they said they dull quicker on old ice, or ice that thawed and refroze, etc.., but 50 holes. That's a days cutting for some people. Put a new set of blades on it, and it cuts like a dream. Hopefully this set will last a lot longer.

Joe


----------



## trainwreck (Feb 17, 2005)

I have to agree Strikemaster is great. Last year i bought a 3hp lazer and it ran like crap, hard starting ,not much power. I called Strikemaster customer service and the rep told me the 3hp motors had the new EPA emission control carbs and couldnt really be adjusted properly. They said they would exchange the powerhead for a two hp and give me extra blades to make up for the difference in price so i went for the deal. I sent them the powerhead on monday and had the new one plus blades on thursday. I have nothing but good things to say about that company,now Otter on the other hand...........


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

First off, about BPS not wanting to exchange the auger,, I had a similar experience there, with a GPS, I walked outta there calling the manager EVERY NAME IN THE BOOK!! I was so mad. That was 5 years ago, I haven't been back since. Secondly,, Strikemaster, its great that they're willing to help, but is it really too much to ask that the thing work correctly the first time, without having to call, return blades, powerheads, etc.... thats why I went with Jiffy(after returning 3 S-Masters in a 2 week period of time). Thirdly, about Otter,,,, I have an Otter and while I like the products and durability,,, Otter has to be one of the poorest run companies I've ever come across. About a year and a half ago, I registered online to receive their free product catalog(they were having problems with the website), anyway, a month goes by and no catalog, I call and the lady says, we'll get it out, ASAP. Another month goes by, still no catalog, I call again, the lady says, we have a brand new catalog coming out, so we'll send you the new one instead, it might be a few days though. Another month goes by, no catalog, finally I get a "company specialist" on the phone and ask what the deal is,,, this lady says weeeellll, "we have a new catalog, thats bigger than last years catalog and it won't fit through our old postage machine". I was like,, "ARE YOU F"ING KIDDING ME??" She was like "no,, we're waiting for a new postage machine, so we can send out all these new catalogs" I said,,, PUT A STAMP ON IT AND CHUCK IT IN THE BOX"!!!!!!!!! Well needless to say, I got my catalog, 6 months after I ordered it  

:rant: OK, I'm done.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Just tried on the garden pond. Worked great. No effort whatsoever for a foot of ice.

WB, not everything everytime out of the box works correctly. Car and truck and any consumer goods are likely to work right away with a few not. Just as a few of us are perfect and others are not. :lol: Thats just life.


----------



## Northwoods (Jun 18, 2004)

is your jiffy sold ?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Northwoods said:


> is your jiffy sold ?


Yes, I think so.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Yes, I think so.


How about the extra blades and the earth auger?


----------



## Swell Time (Feb 23, 2005)

I just bought a 10" 224 last friday from Bass Pro midnight madness sale. Same story. Binds up at the bottom of the hole. Called Strike Master this morning and they are sending me 2 sets of 10" blades. Hope it works with the new blades.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Let us know how the new ones work.


----------



## Swell Time (Feb 23, 2005)

Just recieved my new blades. In compairison to the original blades there is not much difference, hope it makes a difference on the ice. May try today or tomorrow, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

My buddy just got a 8 in. 3 hp Jiffy Stealth this year and I just tried it for the first time yesterday and it puts my 8 strikemaster to shame.
Some type of new single blade on it.This will be the next one I own. 
Cut thru 14 inces like a hot knife thru butter.


----------

